# guided hunt, or land lease????



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I've been hunting in Ohio since 1997, in that time I have only shot 1 deer. I started going with my grandpa, @ age 13 to Delaware state park, and have only been there since. Its the only place I know I can hunt. I don't know anyone with private property. I just want to shoot a nice buck, and am to the point that I will pay for it. Just want others opinions on this. How would you go about it????


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

You can kill deer on your own, you just need to go somewhere with more deer and less people. Delaware is beat to death. There are much better public areas to hunt in the south and east parts of the state. Get away from large population centers. Scout during the winter when you can see through the woods better.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

If all you care about is shooting a big buck I would think a high fence operation is your best bet. If you can find a guided whitetail hunt that offers guaranteed fair chase hunts for trophy bucks I would be surprised. Leasing is nothing magical. The only advantage my lease offers me is I don't compete with other hunters on the lease, its just me. I still have trespassers and adjacent land owners/hunters to deal with. Big bucks are harder to come by but the satisfaction is pretty high.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

As already stated, head somewhere else. Head East/SE to some of the public lands and, if you're willing to put in the time to scout & boot leather, there are very good bucks available. Shooting a semi-tame deer in a high fence operation is like bragging to your buddies that you scored with a hooker : ) !!!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> You can kill deer on your own, you just need to go somewhere with more deer and less people. Delaware is beat to death. There are much better public areas to hunt in the south and east parts of the state. Get away from large population centers. Scout during the winter when you can see through the woods better.


I honestly don't know what to scout for, especially on public land. I was never properly taught how to hunt. My grandpa just goes, and sits....he says, it doesn't really matter on public land, because the deer get pushed around so much.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Guess he means tracks, droppings, scrapes, stuff like that. Trails too. I have a few pictures of what those looks like in my "area question" thread in bucks and does, right below.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Wayne national forest in southeast ohio has plenty of opportunity to kill a nice buck.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

For gun season I would concentrate on not only food and cover, but topography as well. Look for funnels, draws, saddles, benches, edges. Use topo maps and sat photos to find likely spots then scout these areas on foot.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> For gun season I would concentrate on topography mixed with sign. Look for funnels, draws, saddles, benches, edges.


Looks like I'm going to have to do some research, because I'm not familiar with that terminology. I know what topography means, but not so much how to read it, or use it to look for sign.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

claytonhaske said:


> . I just want to shoot a nice buck
> 
> 
> > Boy i hope you got a silver tounge trying to get private hunting ground with this statement.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well thats the only thing i want to hear when i let someone hunt my property. No small bucks and dependent on how many doe's i have on trailcam maybe no does either.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

supercanoe said:


> You can kill deer on your own, you just need to go somewhere with more deer and less people. Delaware is beat to death. There are much better public areas to hunt in the south and east parts of the state. Get away from large population centers. Scout during the winter when you can see through the woods better.


This suggestion has some validity, but I notice that you live in Columbus. I've read more than one article about some gigantic bucks being taken in the outer suburbs. The question then becomes, do you gun hunt or bow hunt? Hunting with a gun can be a tough sell in the 'burbs! 



Shaun69007 said:


> claytonhaske said:
> 
> 
> > . I just want to shoot a nice buck
> ...


----------

